# I'm angry (again)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was driving through a local village earlier today (about 5.00pm) and was passing a typical 'One stop shop' grocers which is open 7 days a week, outside was a group of about 8 kids about 15-16 years old, I was only doing about 15mph as I was coming out of a juntion when I heard this clonk, it sounded like my mates seat belt had come undone and as I turned to him he bent down to pick something off the floor - it was a lump of chocolate  The bastards had thrown it at the car/me.

Why?

What is it about TT's that causes this reaction - I know what it is, its been mentioned so many times on here and has happened to me quite a lot since owning the TT - but I still can't understand it.

If there is anything that would make me sell this car then this would be the reason, I'm getting so fed up with this attitude that if they can't have it then they will spoil it for the rest. The only problem is that the more this happens to me , the more I want to resist. If I sell then they have won and I won't let this happen but it is starting to get very tedious.

On the way back they were still there, I asked my mate if he still had the lump of chocolate but he had thrown it away so as I went past I slowed down and gave them all the bird, the expected torrent of verbal obuse followed but no chocolate ;D. My action did not make for any better community relations but it did make me feel better.

All I've got to do now is steer clear of that shop a while :-/

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jealous [smiley=rifle.gif] dont let them spoiler it for you .
You will be spoilerless soon ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

There are some stupid cunts around unfortunately parented by equally useless cunts....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

graham

you should have bought a yorkie and chucked it at the sad sods.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> - it was a lump of chocolate  The bastards had thrown it at the car/me.
> 
> Why?
> 
> What is it about TT's that causes this reaction - I know what it is, its been mentioned so many times on here and has happened to me quite a lot since owning the TT


eh? You have lots of people throw chocolate at you? How cool is that? !



> so as I went past I slowed down and gave them all the bird, the expected torrent of verbal obuse followed


You don't think that maybe, just maybe, by doing that you kinda lost any argument? Plus if any of 'em knew you / see you again you may well pay a higher price.

Sounds to me like it was just a group of kids being just that, a group of kids.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> eh? Â You have lots of people throw chocolate at you? Â How cool is that? !


No. What I meant was that over the last two years of TT ownership I've had my fair share of people spitting at me, but mainly verbal abuse.



> You don't think that maybe, just maybe, Â by doing that you kinda lost any argument? Â Plus if any of 'em knew you / see you again you may well pay a higher price.


Yep, totaly agree with what you say but to drive by them the second time and do nothing was not an option - I did admit to saying that it did nothing for community relations



> Sounds to me like it was just a group of kids being just that, a group of kids.


Oh, so thats OK then is it, they're just kids bless'em, they're not doing any harm.

So if you get something lobbed at you from a bunch of 15-16 year olds (or of any age for that matter) your going to feel OK about it. Good for you m8. I only wish I had your tolerance.

Graham


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Graham.. little fecks need a clip around the ear 

I have yet to have any spitting or things thrown at the TT, dunno how I would react.. :-/

I strongly suspect I would spend the night regretting my actions in the local cop shop ;D

You dont need this aggravation though.. I can see why it would spoil the ownership of a TT a little 

I am about as paranoid as they come about protecting mine.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I am about as paranoid as they come about protecting mine.


And we have every reason to be..... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Imagine how bad it would have been if they had thrown a stone or have damaged the car?

It was just a pathetic joke and they didn't mean harm...it could have been a lot worse, if they really wanted to.

Don't bother about the kids...kids are always behaving like this and don't let them upset you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One of those moments you'd wish you were in GTA Vice City. Mount the pavement; mow 'em down; off to the Pay and Spray. Job done 

Ironically these are the little shits/cherubs that a couple of years previously would have been in the "Parking Across 2 Spaces" thread next door. 

Flipping the bird may have been a mistake though, making your car a 'marked for future reference' vehicle.

Killing them is fine though.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As much as I hate to agree with the "kids will be kids" remark... some kids will be kids :-/ and thank fuck it was only a piece of chocoloate and not a half housebrick!

It may not have had anything to do with you or your car per se, more to do with the fact it was a convertible with the top down, and it was a laugh to just throw something in. A prank.

Reacting back just escalates the situation and before you know it you are in the middle of WW3 :-/

Maybe you should have thrown them a Yorkie bar and not the bird :-/ Diffused the situation... :-/ Easy for me to say, sat here though!

Glad your nice TT was not damaged mate!

I would like to think I would have gone across and chatted and maybe took 'em out for a blast, but I may have mounted the kerb and "took 'em out" ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I strongly suspect I would spend the night regretting my actions in the local cop shop Â ;D


I strongly suspect you're wrong. If not then you have an anger management problem if a piece of chocolate does this to you :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Graham,

It could have been a lot worse.. I had a couple of kids throw a HOUSE BRICK through the back window of my TTC _whilst I was sat in it!_ One of the reasons I sold it tbh 

Who says England has a better class of scrote than Wales? 

Martin.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Graham,
You should have made a big play of pretending to eat the chocolate bar, then given 'em a cheerful thumbs up thank you. Â


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> I strongly suspect you're wrong. If not then you have an anger management problem if a piece of chocolate does this to you :-/


I dont personally have a problem with my temper, only the people that cross me do.. :-/


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What does "flipping the bird" mean? :-/

Must admit I've never had kids or anyone throw abuse at me. Usually it's a "nice car Mr".


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> on Jan 11th, 2004, 9:52pm, ttimp wrote:Sounds to me like it was just a group of kids being just that, a group of kids.
> 
> Oh, so thats OK then is it, they're just kids bless'em, they're not doing any harm.


May not be OK, but frankly if it was just a lump of chocolate then I think you'd have been best to let it go. I'd worry that if I saw that group again it may end up as something more than chocolate. Did you never behave like a kid, never stick a spud up someones exhaust? 



> So if you get something lobbed at you from a bunch of 15-16 year olds (or of any age for that matter) your going to feel OK about it. Good for you m8. I only wish I had your tolerance.


 If I knew it was only chocolate then yes, I'd certainly not do anything about it, if it was something more malicious then maybe I'd call into the local police station and have a word (or look out for a parked up partol car).

Group of kids, bit of bravado, sorry but just kids. There's a hell of a lot worse going on and now you've probably got a group of kids out there who may well remember you and next time they feel brave it won't be chocolate. 
Did you have to drive by them a sceond time? or did you only do it cos you felt the need?
I'm probably lucky (in some ways), I live in Dorset, not exactly a hot-bed of urban disobedience, can't say I've noticed any displays of jealousy or similar.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Now in the cold light of day I can see that I needn't have given them the bird and just driven by them (yes I did have to go past them again on the return part of the journey - I couldn't avoid it) and that I should have risen above them but you do have to remember that at the time I was driving, I had no idea what had been thrown at me, it could have been anything but as it turned out it was only chocolate - but I didn't know that at the time.

This thread really is not about chocolate being thrown or the behavour of the kids but more to do with the number of times I have to put up with the verbal abuse or anti TT attitude as I said in my opening paragraph, quote:

"If there is anything that would make me sell this car then this would be the reason, I'm getting so fed up with this attitude that if they can't have it then they will spoil it for the rest. The only problem is that the more this happens to me , the more I want to resist. If I sell then they have won and I won't let this happen but it is starting to get very tedious."

Obviously some of you are very lucky and have not had this experiance but its getting a little too often for my liking and thats all I'm trying to say and also vent some anger.

Job done and thanks lads for listening and putting over your different points of view ;D

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing is Graham - what would you buy to replace a TT that is of equal value, as nice to look at, as (allegedly) nice to drive and as nice to own that would cause you any less grief?

I'm getting paranoid about leaving my TT anywhere now, but if that takes its logical cause than the car will remain in the garage and never be used.

It's a shame that in the space of the one generation between them and I that I would see a nice car and think "Now there's a nice car" rather than "what can I throw at it?".


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and if you drive a BMW, abuse and hatred from other road users and the general population is the norm. 

Glad yer over it.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> What does "flipping the bird" mean? :-/


This question should have been asked in the thread on Americanisms ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

But seriously folks!

If this shop and the kids are local to you then you are now going to have to be doubly careful.

I once had some oiks throw a snowball at the window as I drove past. The thump of it hitting the window made me jump halfway across the passenger seat.

I stopped the car and sppoke to the kids with the result that I got a sort of 'promise' that they wouldn't do it again and then we had a snowball fight enjoyed by all.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

flippin the bird: In my understanding - a one fingered salute.

my be wrong tho!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> But seriously folks!
> 
> If this shop and the kids are local to you then you are now going to have to be doubly careful.
> 
> ...


When I was at university in Durham, we used to get a lot of snow, and walking along the towpath back to my college sometimes became a nightmare if it coincided with school closing time. There was nothing the kids liked more than to chuck snowballs at students. It sounds harmless enough, but I'm not kidding, these little shits made the snowballs hard as ice. With ten of them versus one of you, you had no option but to run away or face serious injury! :-[


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> flippin the bird: Â In my understanding - a one fingered salute.
> 
> my be wrong tho! Â


You're not. It is.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Graham.
I reckon that you only got cross for 1 of 2 reasons , which is it.
1. They only threw 1 piece of choccy and your mate didnt share it with you.
OR 
2. It dirtied your freshly cleaned car.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Throwing chocolate is better than someone spitting over the car which happened to me recently. 

Could I ask that someone throws a large box of Thornton's Continental at me? ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Sad world we live in isn't it - poor parenting I say..

I had one of Mr.Kiplings finest hurled at my TT within a week of ownership at a local petrol station by a similar sounding bunch of oiks, they ran off when I opened the door and got out.

Had the car spat at, fingers, gestures etc. (nothing damaging yet, touch wood!)

Always from 'gangs' of teenage oiks trying to get into pubs/off-licences etc. trying to look hard in front of their mates :-/

now when I was a kid (and it wasn't that long ago..)we didn't do that kind of thing, we respected cool things :-/

but to balance I've also had my share of 'nice car' from people & some kids.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> now when I was a kid (and it wasn't that long ago..)we didn't do that kind of thing, we respected cool things Â :-/


Great times!! Used to read the speedo of different cars with my bro, placing bets on what it would read.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I've never had a hostile reaction or experienced road rage in my TT - though I have come across a few lecherous white van men : :

Is it just the combination of "bloke and TT"? If so it must be some primative male urge - the modern equivalent of the young stag trying to knock the antlers off the older one... I guess in a Mondeo your "antlers" are not even worth challenging whereas a highly modified and polished TT would be a trophy worth having... metaphorically of course....


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

in the vein of 'what is this world coming to' I am reminded of an encounter I had about a year ago with an oaf - he didn't like the car methinks..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 719;start=


----------

